# Using your bicycle on the ice



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Do any of you guys tow your with a bicycle ? 
I have a folding mountain bike that I’m seriously thinking of putting studded tires on to try pulling my gear around the local lakes. I noticed Dave Genz has been riding his with a 2 person flip around his favorite lakes. Seen the videos and how easy it looked. Would be perfect to search and check tip ups or visit friends. Lol


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Interesting idea I like


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I’ve thought about it for years and just never committed to it. I’m gonna order up some tires in the next couple weeks and get it ready. Sold my flip over to a buddy tho this year and decided to use the 1 man hub when solo or the 4 person when camping out. The new sled I’m building Is elevated 8” with conduit attached to skis. I made it for like $3! Everything breaks down in a couple mins and stores in the crv easily. I have a 36”x24” heavy duty storage tote that’s sealed with handles and a lockable lid that straps to the sled. It’s very sturdy and two guys can sit on it. It also fits perfectly on the Atv rack too, protecting all my gear from snow and equipment loss. I’m gonna make a little towing system for the bicycle after Xmas. Should be an awesome system to travel the local waters quickly with my gps on the handle bars. The tote stores all 6 tip ups, camera, flasher, bait container, tackle pack, camp stove, food and chairs with room to stare. I can easily strap 2 hub shanties and augers to the lid as well.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

See, Dave Genz is an ole man...he can do it with ease!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Great now I got to buy a bike


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm definitely down with that especially to get out to secret spots quick


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Wouldn't walking and just pulling it with a waist strap or backpack strap be just as easy?..and you wouldn't have a bike to deal with...dunno...cool idea though.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Not when you're going a mile that sucks! My legs are shot after.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Mountain bike would be awesome. Could go a mile+ in 10min


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

set-the-drag said:


> Not when you're going a mile that sucks! My legs are shot after.


Still using your legs though...it would get you to your spot quicker that's for sure...all depends on how fast you wanna pedal on ice.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

It’s all about speed and efficiency. I’ve put miles upon miles on Skeeter and pyma searching for active walleyes. A bicycle to me just seems like the most effective way to cover massive sections water on lakes that don’t allow quads or snowmobiles. You can walk and I’ll ride right past you with my Bluetooth speaker jammin all the while drinking a cup of hot coffee


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Little hard to spud while riding.....


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

If walking was easier, then why is an old man riding a bicycle? He was even peddling it on grass pulling all his gear in a two man flip in his video. Try pulling your gear in raw grass as fast and effortless as he did! Now add ice and snow or a set of skis like on a smitty sled.....I’ll be fishing with 6 tip ups out, skillet frying up sausages and the coffee brewing by the time you get to where I’m at.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, guys....go to the online page and read up before being a naysayer....it clearly states that this is the pros choice of transportation on the early ice when it’s between 4-6”.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Plus your weight is spread out more , moving faster and actually safer than walking.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

allwayzfishin said:


> It’s all about speed and efficiency. I’ve put miles upon miles on Skeeter and pyma searching for active walleyes. A bicycle to me just seems like the most effective way to cover massive sections water on lakes that don’t allow quads or snowmobiles. You can walk and I’ll ride right past you with my Bluetooth speaker jammin all the while drinking a cup of hot coffee


That's fine I'm in no hurry to fall through the ice...see you at your spot...maybe...cool idea though.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

allwayzfishin said:


> Plus your weight is spread out more , moving faster and actually safer than walking.


You would actually have more weight with a bike...your weight would be spread out the same pulling it about 10foot behind you with a waist strap or backpack strap...that could possibly also save you if you go through the ice for some odd reason...just seems like a little overkill...to each their own I guess.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> That's fine I'm in no hurry to fall through the ice...see you at your spot...maybe...cool idea though.


I’ll bet you haven’t even been on the ice yet this year? Couch surfing and trolling the forum most likely. We diehards actually go and figure out the best ways to plan, locate and execute so we have success of the ice. Safety is number one and I for one have been in some sketchy conditions to test my abilities. Either way, I made this post to just express my thoughts and ideas to possibly help others get on fish faster while towing all the on a smitty style sled.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

montagc said:


> You can skip the studs and use a rope wrapped around the wheel. Won’t have rim brakes but on flat ice and snow it’s usually not an issue.



Hmmm, zip ties would probably be better? Idk lol


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> You would actually have more weight with a bike...your weight would be spread out the same pulling it about 10foot behind you with a waist strap or backpack strap...that could possibly also save you if you go through the ice for some odd reason...just seems like a little overkill...to each their own I guess.



May I ask...what is your profession?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes ideas are actually great for me I mostly icefish Ladue and there's limited access to that Lake you can't really get too close to the dam where it's deeper they don't let you park on the road that runs on the side of the lake so in order for me to get that extra mile and a half closer to the close to the dam where all the big walleyes are probably sitting I'd rather be peddling in my happy ass over there. And if the eye starts to break I'll just use it as a ramp and launch over the hole in the ice like a BMX God


----------



## bruceg (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks like an electric bike in the picture.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll stick to trekking across the ice...even in my old age & slower speed pace days. I don't need more gear & equipment, but less these days.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

To all the naysers....watch this video if you get time


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Here’s a better video lol


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Just keep in mind these guys are using mountain bikes with the big 4" wide tires (they call 'em "fat bikes".
A regular mountain bike tire is only good to about 2"-3" of snow.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

On motorcycle knobbie tires we use to just use short sheet metal screws with the head exposed for ice/snow traction. very cheap solution... not sure that a mountain bike tire has enough rubber to handle that. guess you could get the pre-studded mt bike tires but then have to swap out. think i would just get another set of rims if really wanted to do this. more $ but lots more convenience. swapping tires is a hassle...


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I totally would do this. I got biking legs. I bike 20 to 35 miles a day during summer and 8 to 12 miles a day at the gym. I'm too lazy to figure it all out and would probably get century cycles or somebody to set it up


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

My daughter gave away my grandsons fat tire type bike last summer .grrrr she didn’t tell me till it was gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Looks good to me. That’s a great way to cover some ground.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Our moped got stolen off the porch. It was a cheap way to get around.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

allwayzfishin said:


> Here’s a better video lol


Hey! Hey! Slow down!! That's to fast for ice fishing!! Its supposed to take an hr to get to your spot jerk!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

matticito said:


> I totally would do this. I got biking legs. I bike 20 to 35 miles a day during summer and 8 to 12 miles a day at the gym. I'm too lazy to figure it all out and would probably get century cycles or somebody to set it up


Let me know if you're really considering it I used to be really big into BMX 4 years after a few accidents I quit and have friends that worked at Century and can get you a bike built for half the price


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Should probably just take some of them stupid Scooters they're putting around Cleveland now throw some studs in the tires would be sweet doing 25 across the ice haha


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Like you s


set-the-drag said:


> Let me know if you're really considering it I used to be really big into BMX 4 years after a few accidents I quit and have friends that worked at Century and can get you a bike built for half the price


 like you said I have peddling legs walking is painful I do HVAC I hate walking haha


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

This is way cool too!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Should probably just take some of them stupid Scooters they're putting around Cleveland now throw some studs in the tires would be sweet doing 25 across the ice haha


What are these scooters you speak of? I’ll be going through Cleveland tonight and my suv has a huge rear cargo area!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

allwayzfishin said:


> What are these scooters you speak of? I’ll be going through Cleveland tonight and my suv has a huge rear cargo area!


Them dang bird scooters! Maybe it’s byrd. It’s spelled one of those ways


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Just keep in mind these guys are using mountain bikes with the big 4" wide tires (they call 'em "fat bikes".
> A regular mountain bike tire is only good to about 2"-3" of snow.


well back in the old days, wagon wheels and the auto mobiles of yesteryear had narrow tires to cut thru snow and navigate dirt roads. Less surface area to more or less float on snow. I just ordered my studded tires tonight. 26”x2.10” Kevlar lined tubeless with carbide inserts...$140 shipped. My bike folds in half and fits in my trunk. I’ve used it to pull my Kaboat around PIB and to island hop over the summer. So it’s geared perfectly for this application and the studded knobbies will make it a snow machine. I’m excited to cover some serious ground on my favorite lakes


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Them dang bird scooters! Maybe it’s byrd. It’s spelled one of those ways
> 
> can you send a pic of them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Haha its a good way to get around Cleveland! Use an app on your phone and you unlock them with a code and ride them wherever. Just pay for it with a card through the app depending how far you travel. We could do this on the ice and charge fellow ice fisherman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Haha its a good way to get around Cleveland! Use an app on your phone and you unlock them with a code and ride them wherever. Just pay for it with a card through the app depending how far you travel. We could do this on the ice and charge fellow ice
> 
> fisherman
> 
> ...


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

This got weird in a hurry, what exactly is a ween?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

IceHoleDestroyer, 
You haven’t met me yet so you don’t get my personality or sarcasm. I was just joking about the scooter gang. A ween is your wee wee btw. Lol. Whittle Boys ride scooters downtown, I’d rather be on my Harley. But I have been looking at electric bicycle kits and the like.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

A little late to the party but I had the opportunity to see one of these bikes and meet Mr. Genz while on an ice fishing rendezvous with an Ohio transplant who coached with the Vikings and never came back home. The way it was explained at the show is that it's a pedal assist bike with studded tires. As others have said its intention was for early ice to basically sneak to farther hard to get to areas during the early ice. 
Obviously, you have a mechanical advantage with a pedal assist, so I could see it helping pull and would be an energy saver on yourself. 
Also, seeing some of the crazy junk that was out the last time there was great erie ice, the bike would not shock or amaze me one bit! Have fun and do it up!!! 
Saying that, does anyone recall seeing the enormous Argo type transporter from Canada out around west sister last time we could get there on ice?? Saw him on at least 4 different days and that thing could haul about 8 or 10 people in style and at a pretty good speed!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I just looked at the Rambo type E bike , wow they are nice looking 19 miles on one charge and has levels to set so your not using all the power at once, and peddle assist to save on the battery. But it’s way out of my allowance, wal mart one was $600, Rambo brand bikes from $1500/ to over2k. You could use that on Erie ice they have fat tires but no studded ones .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saw some fat tire bikes in the Gander in Mentor. That was before they closed.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Saw some fat tire bikes in the Gander in Mentor. That was before they closed.


yeah, i almost bought one but I have two bikes already. No room.
A montague folder for travel and a 1997 Trex as my single tack bike. Here’s a pic of the Montague...I’ll be putting carbide studded tires on it. Folds into its own carry bag and I can wear it on my back to travel on foot if needed. It’s part of my bugout kit.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

This is what you need /Quiet Kat 750 Eco with 4.5" tires. $2749.99 before coupons and tax.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I would be careful before getting any type of "motorized" bike to make sure its legal on these inland lakes.Too many rules out there.I would think the plain pedal version would be O.K.but who knows.I talked last year with "Leadcorebean" last year about doing this but then the ice puked out.Should be "VERRRY INTERESTINK KLINK".


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I believe a electric type bike isn’t considered motorized, because using one on the street you don’t have to get license plates for it. I saw a fella last year using one on the street and had no plates on it, then read you don’t need plates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I think this is a great idea! Let us know how this works out!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I've thought about a three wheel bike for a few years. Was going to remove the front tire and put a ski on it.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Here’s a sneak peek of the ice box gear sled that I’ll be using on foot and behind the bike. Still customizing the inside to accommodate all my gear so everything has a spot. I’m OCD so this is the most complicated part for me lol. The sled is toolless and comes apart in a min or so, rock solid and I can even have two guys sit on it and get pulled out behind the bike. So it’s a weatherproof lockable storage chest, a bench seat, and a work table. Multipurpose ya know. Should pull easily behind my folding mountain bike. Just waiting on the studded tires and I’ll be all set.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

snag said:


> I believe a electric type bike isn’t considered motorized, because using one on the street you don’t have to get license plates for it. I saw a fella last year using one on the street and had no plates on it, then read you don’t need plates.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


different states and their respective organizations - wildlife - parks - etc - have different policies and regulations. so make sure you specifically look up where they may be used and the regulations at the time. note that some are currently changing as they have become more popular.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Just remember, you need to have a little bit of speed to balance. You might have to get going before your buddies hop on.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

After a few mods and add ons, my bike is finally ready to do some fishing.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

allwayzfishin said:


> If walking was easier, then why is an old man riding a bicycle? He was even peddling it on grass pulling all his gear in a two man flip in his video. Try pulling your gear in raw grass as fast and effortless as he did! Now add ice and snow or a set of skis like on a smitty sled.....I’ll be fishing with 6 tip ups out, skillet frying up sausages and the coffee brewing by the time you get to where I’m at.


Awsome I will be stopping by for some coffee and sausage.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

In Ohio a bike with a gas or electric motor is considered as a regular bike if it can move under pedal power and has a top speed 20mph. Means no tag or license required and no age restrictions. Not sure how that applies to use on water.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've always thought about using my mountain bike to get to the hole faster, but then I always stop in fear of hitting that open spot where its just smooth ice without snow for traction.. my luck I'd wipe out and bust my head open..

and these "fat tire" bikes are designed to be ridden in sand so im sure 3-4" of snow wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Falling on slick ice would be my only fear as well. I don’t bounce as well as I used to. Slick hard ice hurts like hell when you fall just walking on it. I started looking at electric bikes on Amazon based on the idea posted here. Anyone know anything about electric bike brands? Amazon has a brand called “Ecotric” that has bikes in the $800 with good reviews.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Muddy said:


> Falling on slick ice would be my only fear as well. I don’t bounce as well as I used to. Slick hard ice hurts like hell when you fall just walking on it. I started looking at electric bikes on Amazon based on the idea posted here. Anyone know anything about electric bike brands? Amazon has a brand called “Ecotric” that has bikes in the $800 with good reviews.


Just be sure the battery doesn't drain due to the cold , then you have to drag your ice fishing equipment along with a heavy bike.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I like the idea. Alot,I'd also much rather ride a bike then walk. Anyday of the week. Just keep in mind when going the electric bike route,its electric. It might get ruined if certain parts get wet. My uncle has a really pricey electric assist,and he wont bring it out of the house even if the ground is wet. He is prolly being overly cautious, and for all I know everything is sealed good and your fine,but something to think about. 
I've rode fat tire bikes and regular tire bikes on the beach,the fat tire bike was easier to ride. 
Good luck hope it works out...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

For those of you that are considering it but are concerned with falling over, you can buy a kit and put it on one of those adult trikes.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

The electric front hub kit looks super easy to install and it’s pretty cheap too. Folding bikes aren’t expensive either


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Or just buy this and stud the tires yourself!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Tires came today! I don’t think I’ll have any issues on the ice and snow with these tires! Very aggressive and wide with carbide tip studs.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool, can't wait to hear how it works out!


----------



## JakeL (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm in. Will be shopping for a fat tire bike tomorrow. With a good backpack rig and handlebar auger rack a guy could cover a lot of ground. Great topic!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

JakeL said:


> I'm in. Will be shopping for a fat tire bike tomorrow. With a good backpack rig and handlebar auger rack a guy could cover a lot of ground. Great topic!


Heck yeah! I’d love to see your rig when it’s ready to go. Don’t forget to mount a battery pack with a phone or gps mount to the handle bars. Possibly a head light too? Or flashlight mount? You can also get a rear cargo rack to compliment the front one. Then attach your tow pole to that


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Eyes on te ice said:


> Awsome I will be stopping by for some coffee and sausage.


I don’t know about this bikes on ice idea. Sounds a little more like Darwin thinning the herd.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

chumthrower said:


> I don’t know about this bikes on ice idea. Sounds a little more like Darwin thinning the herd.


How so?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Think he is referring to possible crashes. That is why I suggested an adult trike with a motor no worry of falling over.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Evinrude58 said:


> Think he is referring to possible crashes. That is why I suggested an adult trike with a motor no worry of falling over.


Or maybe swimming since you won't be spudding.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

True SC, but don't see many guys spudding once there is like 5 inches or so anyway. Went to Mosquito I think 4 times last year and my group was the only ones I even seen carrying a spud let along using one.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I use a spud when necessary. Once I feel confident and comfortable, I don’t carry it. It goes with experience but anything can happen. Like the time I was walking on a solid 8”. I got out of my shanty to stretch and as I walked around, my leg went through, giving me a different kind of stretch that I was looking for. I stepped onto a stick that froze on the surface making that ice much weaker. That was the first time breaking thru. Second time was on Findley. I didn’t realize the water was discharged from the lake leaving over a foot of hollow void under me. When I was exiting the lake, ice broke and down I went. Had to strip my clothes and go back for my gear. So in 9 yrs, I’ve been wet twice. Anyway, once that ice is 4-5”....I’ll be pedaling.


----------



## tom Carroll (Dec 8, 2016)

allwayzfishin said:


> If walking was easier, then why is an old man riding a bicycle? He was even peddling it on grass pulling all his gear in a two man flip in his video. Try pulling your gear in raw grass as fast and effortless as he did! Now add ice and snow or a set of skis like on a smitty sled.....I’ll be fishing with 6 tip ups out, skillet frying up sausages and the coffee brewing by the time you get to where I’m at.


Also old man is on a $2000 electric bike those things are great I want one 40 mile range one one charge in the summer lithium battery so not sure about winter rides battery comes off so you could take it in shanty to keep warm


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

We always used to put a quarter inch hex head zip screw on every tire tread on our two wheel drive four wheelers rear tires and a strip around the center on each front tire for Erie when we used to be able to ice fish , remember? I know a guy that used to get bored and after lunch he would unhook his shanty and pull 5th gear pinned stand-up wheelies on his 400EX for hundreds of yards, the screws definitely make a huge difference. That damn guy, I wonder if he ever grew up geesh!!? There are some pretty impressive electric bikes out there as well.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 26, 2015)

You guys have ice fishing down there in OHIO? 
I'm getting a electric bike for deer hunting & winter golf , they sell them on facebook marketplace & amazon,( quiet running) had a five horse wide tire ruttman with a steel fabricated ski when I was a kid,circa 1971, it was way faster than snowmobiles on the twisty trails in the woods.Question is cold battery life?


----------



## STINGER 75 (Jun 24, 2011)

When I was 10 (66 years ago) I would wrap Clothes Line crisscross around the tires of my Schwin and ride it on my paper route. It worked great on snow and so, so on ice . Don


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Stinger I did a similar thing but used zip ties.


----------

